# I got a job! FINALLY!



## onlyxone (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm 22 and I finally got my very first job and I'm so excited...and scared! lol :boogie:banana

I had actually applied to be a cashier(way way way out of my comfort zone) but the interviewer said they were looking for overnight stockers(perfect for someone with SA right?). I know I won't be dealing with the public, and It still makes me super nervous, but I can hardly believe that someone actually hired me. I've been on so many job interviews and I feel like everything is falling into place finally! 

I'm still nervous because I've never had a job before so I'm not sure what to expect. I used to be outgoing when I was younger and in school, but my SA has gotten progressively worse over the years. But this is a major step in the right direction for me! :clap


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

congratulations!! so it's a night job, nothing wrong with that. It is a huge first step, and can help you so much in the long run. later on, if and when you feel ready, you can always apply for something else, perhaps with the same company. 
You'll do great!


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Congrats!:yay That is awesome I am sure you will do good.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Effin' A! Congratulations!


----------



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats! Getting a job for someone with SA is one of the hardest things in the world and was one of my biggest problems.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

Getting a job is a big accomplishment for anyone but for us with SA it feels more like a miracle...Congrats!!!


----------



## Medicine Man X (Feb 3, 2011)

Congrats onlyxone! I happy for you, since it is overnight stocking, it should be a good job for a SA sufferer. 

Let us know how it works out.

Good to see more people from the Midwest on here too!


----------



## onlyxone (Jul 2, 2010)

thank you all so much! As soon as I got the call about orientation, I really wanted to come post on here and let everyone know that it's possible to move forward with SA!  no doubt I still have a long SA road ahead of me, but I feel so good about myself to be where I am, right now.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

congrats.  This is always great news to hear.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yay Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Rez (May 11, 2010)

Congrats that is AWESOME!


----------



## Zero From Outer Space (Jan 10, 2005)

Congratulations!

I did overnight stocking for a while. The best advice I can give you is to just try and stick with it. It feels like a lot of work at first but you will get used to it.

Since it is at night they might even let you bring headphones!


----------



## Onigiri (Aug 3, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## nonethemore (Oct 18, 2010)

That's great


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Congratz!! I wish you luck on your first job!


----------



## NikNak31 (Feb 25, 2011)

Awesome grats on finding a job.


----------



## Nameless Someone (Oct 21, 2010)

Woohoo!! :boogie


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

awesome lucky you, what does a overnight stocker do?


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Sweet.

I was kindof the same way, anxiety didn't really hit me untill highschool. But I think if you're nervous about doing night time stock, that this job is a good stepping stone. Good luck breh.


----------

